# 33 is the new 29



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Holy cow! I won't be able to raise my arms above my head for the next couple of days. I can't tell y'all how many 30-33.5" AJs we caught today!

Well, went out with some good kayak buddies today. We debated mingo/trigger fishing but naw, we decided to punish our selves and work the.jigs all day. We got our limit and several almacos but man did we work out the arm muscles! 

Can't complain for January though!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Gotta Love it.

That's gonna hurt!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice fish!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice shots! Would it kill Brandon to smile every now and then? I know fishing is annoying and there's better things to do but jeeez


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Is there a shortage of razor blades in Pensacola?*

Kinda looks like it.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Fun day!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Nice shots! Would it kill Brandon to smile every now and then? I know fishing is annoying and there's better things to do but jeeez


 i let the fish do the smiling!


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Studs for sure...when is your chiropractors appointment lol.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper.....them arms get a work out!!! love jigging them bad boys up!!! Ya'll did great!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

GREAT job guys - beautiful weather and buddies, gotta luv it!


----------



## Schizknit (Jun 17, 2013)

Awesome stuff :thumbup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

NoCatch said:


> GREAT job guys - beautiful weather and buddies, gotta luv it!



Hey are you saying I have beautiful buddies? :whistling:


Haha I'm kidding. And, yes, it was a beautiful day. With the way the weather has been lately yesterday seemed like paradise!


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

From the title, I thought someone got a new Freeman. Lol. Nice work on the jacks!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome catch!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Tim_G said:


> From the title, I thought someone got a new Freeman. Lol. Nice work on the jacks!


Damn I wish!


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Looks like you boys had a great time! Nice looking catches for sure:thumbsup:


----------

